# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Epic's journey

## DooLittle

A member here gave me a great idea.  To make a thread that shows in chronological order Epics growth and color change.  So I am going to do that here.  Every time I take pictures of him, I will post them in this thread, until he has grown and completed his color change!  He is a December 2012 Jayapura.

These are two crummy cell phone pictures of the day he came home.





Cell pic of his first shed with me-



His first pictures with the "good" camera.









This one shows how tiny he is.  That is the tip of my finger, and the green perches are hangers.


Having a bite to eat-


And his most recent pictures, fresh after a shed, outside on a nice sunny day.









I will update this thread the next time I take pictures of him. Thanks for following Epic!  :Smile:

----------

_Andybill_ (04-25-2013),_Anya_ (06-16-2013),_Archimedes_ (04-26-2013),Badgemash (01-07-2014),_bfirecat_ (06-05-2013),_Evenstar_ (04-28-2013),_Flikky_ (04-28-2013),GreyFeather (09-25-2013),_I-KandyReptiles_ (06-06-2013),_KatStoverReptiles_ (05-14-2013),_Kodieh_ (04-25-2013),_liv_ (08-07-2013),_Mr Oni_ (05-16-2014),_Slim_ (03-03-2014),valhalha30 (04-28-2013),_xFenrir_ (04-25-2013)

----------


## brobertson

Can't wait to see him change colors! He is so cool and so tiny!

----------

DooLittle (04-25-2013)

----------


## Archimedes

Ahhh love that you're actually doing this! You're welcome  :Wink:

----------

DooLittle (04-26-2013)

----------


## Andys-Python

> I will update this thread the next time I take pictures of him. Thanks for following Epic!


Following along!
Andy- :Snake:

----------

DooLittle (04-28-2013)

----------


## valhalha30

makes me want one.... how much did you get him for? price is my enemy

----------

_Anya_ (06-16-2013),DooLittle (04-28-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

The different locales go for different prices, Biaks seem to be the cheapest I've seen.   I paid $375 for him.  Red neos are a lot more.  However, neonates in general are cheaper than juveniles.

----------

valhalha30 (04-29-2013)

----------


## Evenstar

$375-450 is a decent price for a yellow neonate GTP depending on lineage and/or locality.  GTPs don't have to cost an arm and leg, lol.  I actually purchased my adult male for $400 and my hubby found his yearling jayapura for the same.  Red neos will go for a lot more and some localities are much higher too.  Biaks are generally the most common so they tend to be a bit cheaper.


Following Epic!!  He is amazing Doolittle!!   :Bowdown:

----------

_Anya_ (06-16-2013),DooLittle (04-29-2013),valhalha30 (04-29-2013)

----------


## valhalha30

That's good to know, thank you both! 
I figured they wouldn't be as inexpensive as a corn snake, lol. I think the price is pretty fair for what a person is getting. Not only is it an attractive body type, but it goes through a color change as well... and they're just eye candy in my oppinion lol.
Maybe someday when I have a extra few bucks and another tank I'll get one for myself.

What colors do juveniles come in?  And what are the colors for adults?

----------

DooLittle (04-28-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

He just shed again.  He is growing like a weed!  And he loves his mouse pinks. :p. Just have a crummy cell pic or two for ya today. 





"Oh you got a mouse for me?"  No you piggy, you just ate Friday. :p


This one was blurry, but came the closest to catching how bright yellow he is.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-15-2013)

----------


## Andys-Python

Beautiful!  Just beautiful!

----------

DooLittle (05-14-2013)

----------


## Kaorte

If he was hatched in December you might be waiting a while in order to see the start of that color change  :Wink:  

He is a pretty little dude. It will be interesting to see how he turns out!

----------

DooLittle (05-14-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Oh I'm sure I won't see anything except for growth for quite awhile.  I figure to start watching for it in December when he's around a year.  :Smile:

----------


## DooLittle

Crummy cell pic from tonight, but he's getting bigger!

----------


## Seth702

Cant wait to see the updates. Hes a good lookin fella.

----------

DooLittle (05-30-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Ok, so I thought maybe I was crazy and seeing things.  I took these pictures with my cell phone night before last.  And I thought wow, he looks like he has a bit of a greenish tint on his head between his eyes.  Can you see it?





I thought no way, they don't start until a year old.  Then I read this page in the Chondro book.  They can start at 6 months, which is what he is.



He just ate last night, and its supposed to be nice the next few days.  So I will get him out in the sunlight and get some fresh pictures!   :Very Happy:

----------

_Anya_ (06-16-2013),_Archimedes_ (06-01-2013)

----------


## Archimedes

Ahhhh yay! This is actually super-exciting, DooLittle.  :Very Happy:  It's just the tiniest hint of green, but it's there!!

----------

DooLittle (06-01-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> Ahhhh yay! This is actually super-exciting, DooLittle.  It's just the tiniest hint of green, but it's there!!


Thanks, I'm super excited too.  I want to get him out in the sunlight though, and make sure its not just the lighting in my house or shadows.  :Very Happy: . If so I'm really excited that I caught the first little baby step.  I will be taking tons of pics through out!

----------


## DooLittle

Outdoor pictures from this weekend!  He's getting big.

----------


## DooLittle

Dang it.  Hit the wrong button, lol.  Here's the rest.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-15-2013),_Daybreaker_ (06-16-2013)

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Love him! What is his temperament like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (06-03-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Thanks!  So far so good.  He hasn't tried to tag me.  But since he's not a year old yet I also haven't tried to hold him.  But going in and out of his tub for cleaning and water he's fine.  Also when I take him out on his perch he's fine.  :Smile:

----------


## Kensa

Looks like he may be getting the slightest tinge of green on his head. That's exciting! Looking forward to seeing more photos as it progresses.

----------

DooLittle (06-03-2013)

----------


## vangarret2000

This is a neat idea. How often to you plan On taking photos? Is it going to be on a set time space or just whenever you do it? I would recommend having a shot of similar look( same background and position etc) to make it easier to compare each time frame. Also you should have something in the photo to show size change a e grows. Always saying he's getting bigger doesn't really show it in the pictures without a reference point in them.

----------

DooLittle (06-05-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

I have been doing pics when ever I have time, he's not in shed, and recently when the weather is nice.  And it seems for the most part to coincide with right after he sheds.  For now, you can tell by how much space he takes up on the section of perch.   But I can try to put something in the photo for reference.

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

i can't believe i missed this thread. that little dude is so cool! definitely gonna be checkin back here from time to time.

----------

DooLittle (06-06-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

He's so adorable. I can't wait to get one. 

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

DooLittle (06-06-2013)

----------


## Archimedes

Any more updates, DooLittle?! I'm bouncing in my seat over here for more green on that little head, hehe.

----------

_Anya_ (06-16-2013),DooLittle (06-16-2013),_NormanSnake_ (06-14-2013)

----------


## Anya

Me, too.  :Very Happy:

----------

DooLittle (06-16-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

He looked like he might be in shed when I fed him Friday.   So after he sheds I will get some new pics.  But it doesnt look like there is any more green yet to me.

----------


## DooLittle

Just realized I took some pictures and made a thread, but didn't update here.  Fresh after another shed.  :Smile:

----------

_Andybill_ (08-08-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-03-2013)

----------


## Archimedes

Houston, we have green!  :Very Happy:  Almost blue, even!

----------

DooLittle (07-03-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Epic's Journey.  The journey of Epic, the brave little GTP who wanted to change his colors and live life on a limb.    :Very Happy: 


Love the pics btw,  the one on the first page where he is looking slightly off camera is awesome.  ty for update.  :Good Job:

----------

DooLittle (07-03-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Well, no color change to report this time. But he had just shed and the sun was out, so we went out for pictures. Boy am I glad we did! It turned out to be a great photo shoot!  I had not planned on holding him until he was a year old.  However he had other ideas today.  I do take him out on his perch occasionally so he is used to me, and when he thinks about coming off of it I mist him and he usually will just tuck his head back in and stay put and that's it.  Today he came right off that perch anyhow, and cruised all over me.  It was so cool!!  I was braced for him to be a little jerk face and bite me, but he never showed any sign. 

 So we took tons of pictures.  I tried to pick the best ones,  but some were taken with one hand, and some by a 9 year old photographer in training.  So sorry for the ones that aren't great.  I was so excited though, to actually hold him and watch him explore, rather than just look at him (which is still nice).  I ran in the house (not literally) and showed my husband "Look!!!!  Epic is ON ME!"   :Very Happy:  Then when we were done with pictures I put my hand by his perch, and he went right back to it like a good little boy.  So, here is the photo bomb!











Look at his little tail!




His widdle tummy!


Blurry tongue shot-








His chin almost has a greenish-wash-
















More tongue and some cool eyes!














Time to go back...


*squee*  I ♥♥♥ this guy! :p

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-15-2013),_Archimedes_ (08-08-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (08-07-2013),_Daybreaker_ (08-08-2013),_liv_ (08-07-2013),_Mr Oni_ (05-16-2014),_Pyrate81_ (08-08-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

They change color??

----------


## DooLittle

> They change color??


Yes.   Neos are either yellow or red.  Red can be varying shades.  Then they go through their color change around a year of age and turn green.  With their blues, yellows, or whites, depending on what locale they are.  Epic is Jayapura and should wind up green with blues.  :Smile:

----------


## Coleslaw007

I love him! He's so cool, I can't wait to get one.

----------

DooLittle (08-07-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> I love him! He's so cool, I can't wait to get one.


Thanks!

Gtpslaw...  oh yeah.  They don't take up much room... :Very Happy:

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (08-08-2013)

----------


## Evenstar

Outstanding!!!   :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown: 


And I am LOVING that tongue shot!!   :Good Job:

----------

DooLittle (08-07-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

I just have to wait till I move  :Smile: 

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

DooLittle (08-08-2013)

----------


## pastel0711

What does he eat at this size?still pinks?(having trouble feeding mine)

----------

DooLittle (08-08-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> What does he eat at this size?still pinks?(having trouble feeding mine)


He's eating mouse fuzzies.  How big is yours??  From what I've heard these guys can be tough to start, but once they get to eating, there's no stopping them.   He was a little tricky when I first got him.  But now when I open that tub on Fridays, he's looking for the food the second the lid opens. And he has never refused yet.  He even eats in shed.

----------


## DooLittle

> Outstanding!!!  
> 
> 
> And I am LOVING that tongue shot!!


Thanks!  :Smile: 

And thanks again! I think my daughter caught that one!  :Smile:

----------


## pastel0711

Ive had him for 2 months now maybe a little under and he has yet to eat I've tried everything i can think of from ball python strategies I've used and nothing. He is an aru and is the thickness of my finger(girl hands) and maybe 18 inches long.

----------


## DooLittle

What is your set up like?    He should be an established eater if hes thats size.  And feeding these guys is nothing like feeding a ball.  Do you have the book The More Complete Chondro?  This is a must have, imo.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0976733455

----------


## pastel0711

Hes in a 18X18 exoterra. Background around the sides. forest floor with eco earth substrate. water dish. a cave and multiple sized purchase and a heat light and uvb/a light. Ive been reading online information but will defiantly look into that book. thanks. I try not to handle unless trying a different feed method like paper bag, and he's not aggressive defensive at all. Also Epic is very cute I must say

----------

DooLittle (08-08-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Pics look great doolittle.   :Good Job:  :Good Job:  


He's looking friendly and open to hanging out with you.  Love the tongue pics.   :Very Happy:

----------

DooLittle (08-08-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> Hes in a 18X18 exoterra. Background around the sides. forest floor with eco earth substrate. water dish. a cave and multiple sized purchase and a heat light and uvb/a light. Ive been reading online information but will defiantly look into that book. thanks. I try not to handle unless trying a different feed method like paper bag, and he's not aggressive defensive at all. Also Epic is very cute I must say


Pm sent.

----------


## Andybill

Quit! You make me want one.... Can I borrow your camera? Or maybe you could just come down and take pics for me?  :Very Happy:

----------

DooLittle (08-08-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> Quit! You make me want one.... Can I borrow your camera? Or maybe you could just come down and take pics for me?


Ahaha, do it!!  And I'd love to come down and take pics!

----------


## Pickenprod

Aw, Epic is so adorable!! And your photography is awesome, too!

I'll definitely be watching his progress  :Very Happy:

----------

DooLittle (09-12-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Just a few cell shots of Epic and his noms.  I should have gotten out the good camera.

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

wheres the green? lol cool pics though, as always.

----------

DooLittle (09-20-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> wheres the green? lol cool pics though, as always.


He's not even a year old yet.  We got a ways to go till we see some real green.  :Smile:   And thanks, these were just cell shots.

----------


## Shann

Wow, that's such a neat idea. I'm always torn about these guys because the adults are so pretty and it's neat to watch them change, but the babies are just so stunning! Can't wait to see what's to come!

----------

DooLittle (09-21-2013)

----------


## DSpythons

What a gorgeous snake! I never really witnessed the color change with these guys, makes me want to get one someday. Isn't there one locality of GTP that are more docile and can be handled more? I forgot the scientific name.

----------

DooLittle (09-21-2013)

----------


## Archimedes

He is getting so big, oh goodness.

Sent from my warm hide

----------

DooLittle (09-21-2013)

----------


## Neal

Very very beautiful DooLittle.

----------

DooLittle (09-21-2013)

----------


## crazypythonlady

What an awesome idea! I think I might have to steal it for my little GTP  :Wink: . Yours is beautiful by the way!

----------

DooLittle (09-21-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> What a gorgeous snake! I never really witnessed the color change with these guys, makes me want to get one someday. Isn't there one locality of GTP that are more docile and can be handled more? I forgot the scientific name.


As with any snake, they are individuals that can have personality on both ends of the scale and anywhere in between.   I only have experience with him, but he's been awesome.   You don't go in their tubs after dark though, they go into hunt mode in the dark.  I have actually seen Epic doing the caudual (sp?) Luring with his tail thing twice in the last week.  After its gotten dark and I go in the room and turn on a light.  And he's working that adorable little tail! :p

About the locales though, from what I have read alot of, Biaks are typically the meanest.  While Jaya's and Aru's seem to be more chill.  But you will meet people with friendly Biaks and mean Arus.  Nothing is carved in stone.

----------

DSpythons (09-21-2013)

----------


## GreyFeather

Definitely following. Thanks for doing this - it will be really fascinating to follow Epic as he grows. I hope to keep a GTP, or two, or three... at some stage in the future, although as I have yet to keep a snake at all I want to gain some experience with another species first. I'll live vicariously through your experiences with Epic for the time being, and hopefully do some learning along the way. Really great that newbies have easy access to this kind of information thanks to forums and people like yourself who are willing to document their experiences  :Smile: . Epic is so, so stunning by the way!

- - - Updated - - -

Definitely following. Thanks for doing this - it will be really fascinating to follow Epic as he grows. I hope to keep a GTP, or two, or three... at some stage in the future, although as I have yet to keep a snake at all I want to gain some experience with another species first. I'll live vicariously through your experiences with Epic for the time being, and hopefully do some learning along the way. Really great that newbies have easy access to this kind of information thanks to forums and people like yourself who are willing to document their experiences  :Smile: . Epic is so, so stunning by the way!

----------

DooLittle (09-25-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Epic came out and off his perch last night.  So far he has been a perfect gentleman while out.  He just gets his little mist when I first open his tub,  then he's like ok, no food this time, lol.  He still just has the one, lone green scale. Sorry for cell pics.













Thanks for looking.  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-04-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

I missed these 2.  One you can kind of see his green scale better.  The other you can see he is getting some size.  He was soooo tiny when I got him.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-15-2013),doolil (12-21-2013)

----------


## Andybill

Nice! I figured we would be greening up quite a bit by now, but I have never owned one so I wouldn't really know.

----------

DooLittle (11-04-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> Nice! I figured we would be greening up quite a bit by now, but I have never owned one so I wouldn't really know.


Thanks!  They usually start at about a year old. And then they can go fast, or take their time.  He isn't a year until December.  So he should start changing pretty good here soon.

----------


## Mr.Spence

> Thanks!  They usually start at about a year old. And then they can go fast, or take their time.  He isn't a year until December.  So he should start changing pretty good here soon.



Just don't hold your breath. Our little GTP is 20 months now, and only has about 3 very faint green scales. Epic looks good.

----------

DooLittle (11-06-2013)

----------


## Andybill

> Thanks!  They usually start at about a year old. And then they can go fast, or take their time.  He isn't a year until December.  So he should start changing pretty good here soon.


Well IMO the longer he keeps his colors the better. He is awesome!

----------

DooLittle (11-06-2013)

----------


## .:LRG:.VinTaGe1947

very cool thread. great pictures

----------

DooLittle (11-06-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> Well IMO the longer he keeps his colors the better. He is awesome!


Thanks!  Yeah I like him yellow too.  I don't really care how long it takes him.  I wondered what his adult green would end up like, and if his one scale is any clue, he's going to be the pretty lime green I had hoped for.  :Smile:

----------


## DooLittle

Cleaning Epic last night,  look what I found!  Another green scale, as well as some blue coming in!  He's still small, so I didn't notice the blue until I got the pictures loaded to my phone.  Much easier to see on a macro picture than a busy moving snake.  I can't believe he is a year old!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-04-2013),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-04-2014)

----------


## Libby

What a great set of photos! Thanks for updating this thread.

It looks like we have photographers in training of the same age. Do you have any suggestions from teaching your kid to shoot? (Please remember I'm not as skilled a photographer as you!) Do you let her use the "good" camera? I'm a bit protective of mine.

I don't mean to hijack the thread, so feel free to pm me or start another thread over in photography!

----------

DooLittle (12-04-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> What a great set of photos! Thanks for updating this thread.
> 
> It looks like we have photographers in training of the same age. Do you have any suggestions from teaching your kid to shoot? (Please remember I'm not as skilled a photographer as you!) Do you let her use the "good" camera? I'm a bit protective of mine.
> 
> I don't mean to hijack the thread, so feel free to pm me or start another thread over in photography!


So funny that you say that "protective".  Yes,  I very much so am of mine too.  Lol, I don't like even hubby to use it.  I do occasionally let my daughter use it if she is helping take pictures of the snakes.  She has taken some pictures at the zoo.  She has taken some pictures of her spiders. And I hover all the while reminding her not to drop it or touch the lens, lol (while slightly panicking inside :p).  She does have a camera of her own to do whatever she wants with, but she likes mine better.

As far as tips,  I'm not sure.  I'm not a professional or anything.   Just a girl with a nice camera that loves to take pictures.   Heck,  I still have not taken my camera out of auto mode.  But I have been an avid picture taker her whole life,  so she has grown up with me stuffing a camera in her face and watching me take pictures of everything.   She seems to be developing a love for it too.

----------

Libby (12-04-2013)

----------


## Libby

> So funny that you say that "protective".  Yes,  I very much so am of mine too.  Lol, I don't like even hubby to use it.  I do occasionally let my daughter use it if she is helping take pictures of the snakes.  She has taken some pictures at the zoo.  She has taken some pictures of her spiders. And I hover all the while reminding her not to drop it or touch the lens, lol (while slightly panicking inside :p).  She does have a camera of her own to do whatever she wants with, but she likes mine better.
> 
> As far as tips,  I'm not sure.  I'm not a professional or anything.   Just a girl with a nice camera that loves to take pictures.   Heck,  I still have not taken my camera out of auto mode.  But I have been an avid picture taker her whole life,  so she has grown up with me stuffing a camera in her face and watching me take pictures of everything.   She seems to be developing a love for it too.


You really only shoot in auto? I feel so much better!

My son has a camera designed for kids, which has the equivalent of roll bars on it. Takes tons of photos, but then erases and just takes more instead of saving! If I do let him use my baby, I'll probably set it up on a tripod first, so that he doesn't have to hold AND shoot it.

OK, enough thread hijacking, thanks for the answer!

----------

DooLittle (12-04-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

We have a fresh shed Epic!  But once again, only a few crummy phone pics.  I need to get a cool perching prop and get him in the light tent.  We only have 2 or 3 green scales, but his maroon markings are lightening up, turning purple on their way to blue.  You can see its working it's way up his body.  Lighter markings on the body, whereas still maroon on his head and neck in this picture-


And a bit in this one too-


Crummy pic of his cute little tail (hard to take a one handed snake photo, lol)


And his one really green scale...


And a better one-


He wasn't interested in getting off my daughter and back on his perch, lol.   She was making a perfectly fine perch...


That's all for now, thanks for looking!

----------

_Pyrate81_ (01-15-2014)

----------


## h20hunter

You need something to contrast his color.....something bone white....something cool.....like a skull....just saying.

----------

DooLittle (01-15-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

He's purdy.   :Good Job:

----------

DooLittle (01-15-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> You need something to contrast his color.....something bone white....something cool.....like a skull....just saying.


Wonder where I could get one of those... :Wink:   That would be cool.

----------


## DooLittle

> He's purdy.


Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## DooLittle

Had Epic out for cleaning.  Snapped just a pic or two.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-04-2014),_Pyrate81_ (02-04-2014)

----------


## Archimedes

More green!! Will his eyes change too, or stay gold? Saw a red GTP in the egg, it's eyes were the same hue as it's body so I didn't know if they have the same rate of change.

Sent from my warm hide using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

> More green!! Will his eyes change too, or stay gold? Saw a red GTP in the egg, it's eyes were the same hue as it's body so I didn't know if they have the same rate of change.
> 
> Sent from my warm hide using Tapatalk


From what I've seen and understand,  it will stay a goldish shade.

----------


## DooLittle

I made a whole photo bomb thread already, but here are a few pics to keep this thread current.

----------


## BumbleB

Definitely going to start following this guys journey. I already told you how much I liked him in the other post and looking at this thread watching him grow makes me want one even more.

----------

DooLittle (03-03-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

A journey of Epic proportions indeed.  Long an arduous is the path this little one takes.  Over a perch and onto a heat mat it goes, venturing from the top of its tub to the bottom and back again.  Many battles shall be fought with many mice laying sprawled in brown piles across the battle field. As these stories unfold the will be told for generations to come. Behold, as this Epicness is told to be recorded in the annals of all that is snake and may he be immortalized in the halls of Morelia.  

<<  dork  :Very Happy:

----------

DooLittle (03-03-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

^^^ yes, dork :p

----------

_Pyrate81_ (03-03-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

HOLY COW!  Have I got some color change for you guys!   Epic literally had a MASSIVE color change OVERNIGHT...  I check him nightly, he didn't look like this the night before.  When I peeked in last night, I was like "What the heck?"  Thought it was just the lighting in the bedroom (it was late and dark).  I kinda figured he would go a scale at a time, but this is just crazy cool to see and watch happen!  So I had to get some pictures!  I need to get him in the light tent.  When I peeked in this morning,  I swear he had changed even more.  

The first picture  I took last week (still daffodil yellow) the second was what I discovered last night!  Just so you can see how much he changed,  for comparison.  I still can't believe he did it in a day...





























My little boy is growing up! :p. The bright yellow is gone.  He is now a dark mustardy/greenish shade.  And his markings have gotten light gray/purple/blueish.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-01-2014),Baileybones0413 (04-01-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-04-2014),_Daybreaker_ (04-02-2014),_Mephibosheth1_ (04-01-2014),_Pyrate81_ (04-01-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

oooooo.  Very cool.  Ty for update.   :Good Job:

----------

DooLittle (04-01-2014)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

is this some kinda April fools joke?  :Razz:  Amazing!

sent from my incubator

----------

DooLittle (04-01-2014)

----------


## Andybill

Wow that is some serious color change! So cool!

----------

DooLittle (04-01-2014)

----------


## Archimedes

Is that blue permanent?? (obviously in the loosest sense of the word, these guys have so much personal variation...) 

Sent from my warm hide using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (04-01-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

Yes, the blue shouldn't go away.  It may change in shade, I think he should get more blue than gray/blue.  Jaya's typically wind up blue.  Which is what I wanted in a gtp, was green and blue... Sorongs also are know for being docile and blue. I couldn't find a Sorong when I started my gtp search.  But I am totally happy with Epic.  His demeanor is great, and he looks like he is going to be drop dead sexy!!  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-02-2014),_Archimedes_ (04-01-2014),_Pyrate81_ (04-01-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> is this some kinda April fools joke?  Amazing!
> 
> sent from my incubator


Funny, I didn't even think of April fools, lol...  But, the pics don't lie, just like Shakira's hips.  :p :Very Happy:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-02-2014),_Mike41793_ (04-02-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

OMG he's gonna be blue?!  Where's the drool smiley...  holy  :Cow:   Well this is the closest I could find.   :Wink:   :Hump: 


For the record, the pics of him look faded green to me with no blue.

----------

DooLittle (04-01-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> OMG he's gonna be blue?!  Where's the drool smiley...  holy   Well this is the closest I could find.   
> 
> 
> For the record, the pics of him look faded green to me with no blue.


Well, green body, but his dorsal and other markings will be blue.   Any thing that was a maroon marking previously,  will/should be blue.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (04-01-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

I had to take him out last night and check him out.  He looks SO cool!   (And greener and bluer, I think,  than the night before) I took a few cell photos,  a couple are blurry, hard to do one handed and he was moving.   However, the blurry ones really show the green on his body. So-








And then I decided I needed to go get the camera and try to catch what his colors really looked like.  I didn't get the tent out (I was taking pictures while I cooked dinner, lol), which I think would have really caught what I was seeing.  But these aren't too bad, he was still on the move, so I only got a few.

----------

_Andybill_ (05-09-2014),Baileybones0413 (04-02-2014),_Flikky_ (04-02-2014),Poilkjmnb20 (04-02-2014),_Pyrate81_ (04-02-2014)

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Holy moly! He really did get even greener and more blue this past night!

----------

DooLittle (04-02-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

Yeah, he does look darker on both colors.  :thumb up: 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (04-02-2014)

----------


## Commandokev

Absolutely BEAU-tiful snake!  How long does it normally take for GPTs to go from yellow/red to the green colors?

----------

DooLittle (04-02-2014)

----------


## Poilkjmnb20

That blue just pops so much I love it!

----------

DooLittle (04-02-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

I love how he looks now! The blues are really awesome. 

I'll miss the yellow epic tho. Does anyone else wish GTPs didn't change colors? I love the yellow/orange/maroon colors they are as babies 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (04-02-2014)

----------


## BumbleB

Wow that's such a big difference in a short amount of time that's amazing

----------

DooLittle (04-02-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> Absolutely BEAU-tiful snake!  How long does it normally take for GPTs to go from yellow/red to the green colors?


Thanks!

It really varies from animal to animal.  But they typically start around a year old.  It can be as quickly as overnight, or I've also read of people saying theirs took a year or more to complete their color change.  I think I read that the yellow neos can change much more quickly than the reds ones.

----------


## DooLittle

> I love how he looks now! The blues are really awesome. 
> 
> I'll miss the yellow epic tho. Does anyone else wish GTPs didn't change colors? I love the yellow/orange/maroon colors they are as babies 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


Yeah, as awesome as he looks now,  I'll miss the yellow too.  Doolil and I were talking about that last night.  She likes him now, as well as will miss the yellow too.  I guess you could say it's bittersweet.

----------


## DooLittle

Ok, more Epic photo bomb.  Here is the next days color progression.  The blue is making its way up his body.  It's about 3/4 the way up as of last night, and, he appears even greener.

Never mind the dirty tub, that's why he was out.  He crapped up his tub, lol.










Check out that little tail!












You can see how the blue is moving up/comparison good In this picture.   Where it hasn't reached up his neck, is right next to where it is on his body.


I love this picture! 


Thanks for looking!   :Smile:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (04-04-2014)

----------


## h20hunter

That last pic....the head shot....future BOTM winner right there.

----------

DooLittle (04-03-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

> That last pic....the head shot....future BOTM winner right there.


x2 for HOTM for May/June.   :Wink: 


He's looking great!  The comparison shot is really showing his progression.  :Good Job:

----------

DooLittle (04-03-2014)

----------


## Poilkjmnb20

The little tail is probably my favorite part of tree pythons! I love him  :Good Job:

----------

DooLittle (04-03-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

Just for fun,  :Very Happy:  his first meal in his new duds-

----------

_Pyrate81_ (04-04-2014)

----------


## Evenstar

> 


This pic!!! OMG!  Squeeee!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


He is looking SO handsome!  What a change!

----------

DooLittle (04-05-2014)

----------


## Expensive hobby

Just checked out the whole thread. Awesome. I should do this with my Dominican Red Mountain Boa. She should make a crazy transformation from brown to fire engine red over about a year. Already has a ton of red on her neck and belly. Do these get a light and dark phase like the DRMB's? Mine literally goes from dark chocolate brown to a light red/beige.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3

----------

DooLittle (04-05-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> Just checked out the whole thread. Awesome. I should do this with my Dominican Red Mountain Boa. She should make a crazy transformation from brown to fire engine red over about a year. Already has a ton of red on her neck and belly. Do these get a light and dark phase like the DRMB's? Mine literally goes from dark chocolate brown to a light red/beige.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3


Thanks  :Smile: 

No, they aren't like boas where they have dark/light phases.   They just go through a one time color change.  From their neonate color or either yellow or red (or varying shades of red/brown), to their adult colors.  Which depend upon their locale, and each individual, to different shades of green with yellow, white,  or blue.

----------


## DooLittle

> This pic!!! OMG!  Squeeee!  
> 
> 
> He is looking SO handsome!  What a change!


Thanks!  And thanks for all your help when I was first looking to get a gtp!  I'm glad I went with a neo as watching him change has been SO cool.  And I lucked out that he has a good temperament.   :Smile:

----------

_Evenstar_ (04-06-2014)

----------


## Evenstar

> Thanks!  And thanks for all your help when I was first looking to get a gtp!  I'm glad I went with a neo as watching him change has been SO cool.  And I lucked out that he has a good temperament.


I am so glad you are enjoying him!!  They are such awesome snakes!

----------

DooLittle (04-06-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> They are such awesome snakes!


They really are!  He is one of my favorites for sure!

----------


## HVani

He is gorgeous! 

It's getting warmer here so hopefully it won't be too long till I have my own GTP

----------

DooLittle (04-06-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

I made a thread with these pics already, so this is just to keep his thread current.  His first photos outdoors in natural light (since changing)-

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-11-2014),_Andybill_ (05-09-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-04-2014),_Rob_ (04-11-2014),_Wapadi_ (04-10-2014)

----------


## Rob

Wow gorgeous !!! Growing up! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (04-11-2014)

----------


## ZacharyPoller

Next change should be those eyes give it another month I went thru this whole thread a wow once he started changing boom he was looking like above pictures in a matter of a few weeks

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (04-15-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

The greens came in, in 3 days!   It was crazy.   He has been a lot of fun.

----------


## ZacharyPoller

Awesome I think my next snake is a gtp then retic

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (04-15-2014)

----------


## ZacharyPoller

I think I will do this type of thread also when I get mine

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

Had to re - adjust one of his perches.   He then wasn't interested in going back.  The sun was shining through the window, which really shows his colors.  So here is a few cell shots.









It's "supposed" to get really nice mid - to end of the week here.  I'm hoping it does, as I can't wait to try and get some mirror pictures of him! :p

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-04-2014),_Mike41793_ (05-09-2014),_Pyrate81_ (04-27-2014)

----------


## bumblebee1028

Wow, he's so handsome! Thanks so much for making this thread! It's been so cool to watch him grow up.

----------

DooLittle (04-27-2014)

----------


## Expensive hobby

The colors on that thing really are epic lol

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------

DooLittle (04-27-2014)

----------


## Andybill

Amazing! Might have to get me one of these!

----------

DooLittle (05-09-2014)

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

that blue pattern is gorgeous! do they usually hold that blue? so neat seeing the change. i've missed out on so much. lol

----------

DooLittle (05-16-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> that blue pattern is gorgeous! do they usually hold that blue? so neat seeing the change. i've missed out on so much. lol


Yes, he should keep the blue.  I think it's possible for it to change shades maybe, as it can take these guys a long time to complete their color change.  But I believe he's done and that these are his adult colors.


I've posted these pictures in other threads,  but in keeping this one current, these are his most recent.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-19-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-04-2014)

----------


## Rob

Don't think I can see epic enough, those colors just scream!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (05-16-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

> 


Omg... AMAZING SHOT!!  :Smile:  

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-19-2014),DooLittle (05-19-2014)

----------


## thegamejr

Absolutely stunning! Now i want one ha

Sent from my N861 using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (05-20-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> Omg... AMAZING SHOT!!  
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


Thank you!  That one was brought to you from my phone!  :Very Happy:

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-20-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

Had Epic out in the sunshine.  Just a couple phone shots.  I love his little tail!

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-04-2014),_Rob_ (08-03-2014),_WarriorPrincess90_ (02-22-2020)

----------


## Rob

Stunning

----------

DooLittle (08-03-2014)

----------

